# Bike-Saison 2012: Das Ende der 26er Bikes?



## rboncube (17. Oktober 2011)

Werde mir für die nächste Saison ein neues Hardtail zulegen. Das Black Sin von Radon in 26 Zoll soll´s werden. Mich beschäftigt nun die Frage: Kaufe ich mir ein Bike das schon bald nicht mehr up to date bzw. wettkampftauglich ist. Fährt nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch jemand ein 26er MTB bei Wettkämpfen (jedenfalls in den vorderen Dritteln der Starterfelder). 
Wie ich zu der Annahme komme:
1. Im Weltcup und den großen Marathons werden von den Topfahrern immer mehr 29er eingesetzt.
2. Laut den Bike-Bravos kann man sich mit einem 26er Bike kaum noch in die Berge geschweige denn zu einem Wettkampf wagen.
3. In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenn ich einige Leute, die nach einer 10min. Probetour auf Asphalt, so begeistert von den großen Bikes sind, das sie unbedingt eins kaufen müssen.
4.In den USA und vielen Europäischen Ländern werden mehr 29er als 26er verkauft.
Hab die Frage und die Aspekte bewußt etwas übertrieben gestellt, um eine rege Diskussion zu entfachen.

Mich würde nun interessieren was eure Meinung ist und vor allem was ihr (also diejenigen die jedes Wochenende ihre Bikes über die Rennstrecken jagen) nächste Jahr für ein Bike fahren.

Gruß Rene´

(und ja, ich habe auch schon ein 29er getestet!!!!)


----------



## Thunderbird (18. Oktober 2011)

In Dalby hat diesen Sommer _zum ersten Mal_ ein 29er (Fully) überhaupt einen WC gewonnen. 
Dafür dass es 29er schon eine ganze Weile gibt ist das eigentlich recht schwach. 
Bei der Strecke war z.B. die Vollfederung wichtiger - 
oder die 2-Fach XX  Schaltung - oder die Reifen - oder die Gabel?

Hat Dich das 29er beim Probe fahren nun begeistert oder nicht?
War hoffentlich eine richtige XC Rennsimulation, nicht nur "auf Asphalt", da sind Rennräder nämlich am besten. 

Meinung: 
26" Fully ist für mich am schnellsten bei schön technischen Rennen. 
Irgendwann kommt mal ein 29er Starrbike für lokale Marathons.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann`s echt nicht mehr hören...
Ich frage mich wie ich die letzten 20 Jahre bloß im Wald Fahrrad fahren konnte????

Ich entscheide mich in erster Linie ob mir ein Bike passt & gefällt.
Da mir 29er zu unproportional aussehen wird`s die bei mir nie geben.

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: Und ich glaube nicht das es Material liegt, ob Rennen gewonnen werden oder nicht!


----------



## rboncube (18. Oktober 2011)

@hunderbird: Bin ein 29er Hardtail 1 1/2 Stunden auf meinen heimischen trails, auf denen ich immer trainiere gefahren. Kenne dort schon jeden Meter auswendig. Wenn es mich so überzeugt hätte, würde ich mir ja kein Radon Black Sin 26 kaufen. Das 29er fuhr sich nicht schlecht, sogar überraschend wendig, aber die rießigen Vorteile gegenüber einem 26er konnte ich nun auch wieder nicht "erfahren". An den steilen Singeltrailrampen an denen mein altes Bike, versucht vorne zu steigen, stieg das 29er auch. Auf schnellen wurzeltrails muss ich genauso aus dem Sattel und hauts den Hinterbau genauso durch die Luft. Enge Kurven sind etwas schwieriger zu nehmen als mit dem 26er, dies kann aber auch an dem überbreiten Lenker (680mm normal fahr ich old school 580mm) am 29er gelegen haben. Und wie auch olsche schon meint: Die Optik bei kleinen Rädern schaut echt verschoben aus ( war ein 17er Rahmen beim TwentyNiner. 26 fahr ich 16 Zoll)

@lsche: Dies soll ja auch kein Tread für und wieder Twenty Niner werden (wurde ja schon ausführlich diskutiert). Möchte nur erfahren was Hobbyracer wie ich, die ihr Bike noch selber zahlen müssen, zukünftig kaufen werden. Was wird sich in den kommenden Jahren auf den CC Rennen und Marathons durchsetzen? Wird es in drei vier Jahren überhaupt noch 26er geben? Laut Bike und MB sind die ja eigentlich überflüssig. da ein 29er alles besser kann.
Bin auch deiner Meinung, das die Optik nicht schön ist, aber wenn man damit wirklich schneller ist.

Gruß René


----------



## zett78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Kristallkugel und Popcorn raus


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2011)

Selbstverständlich wird es weiterhin 26er in Rennen geben. Schwere Fahrer werden bei 29ern die Tretlagersteifigkeit vermissen und sich die bessere Seitensteifigkeit der 26Zoll-Laufräder wünschen. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache. Ich fahre ansonsten übrigens gerne gelegentlich Crossrennen/Duathlons mit meinem Querfeldeinrenner in der Hobbyklasse und finde ein solches bike viel reizvoller.

Ich habe aber einen Kumpel, der fährt mit knapp 2m ein 29er. Das sieht wirklich homogen aus. Ab einer gewissen Körpergrösse macht es wohl durchaus mehr Sinn. Bei ±1,70 sehe ich keinen Vorteil im Renngeschehen (Wendigkeit).


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2011)

es wird einfach beides geben.
die welt ist zwar schlecht abeer so schlecht wohl auch wieder nicht


----------



## zingel (18. Oktober 2011)

es wird beides geben und 650B wird sich durchsetzen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (18. Oktober 2011)

*Bike-Saison 2012: Das Ende der 26er Bikes?




*


----------



## zuki (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Ästhet und mir (ganz persönlich) gefallen die BMX Räder mit Rennradreifen nicht. Da fehlt es an Proportion. 

Ob man im Weltcup etwa 3 Sekunden pro Runde schneller rollt interessiert mich nicht. Ich fahre zu 95% ohne Ehrgeiz und nehme nur ab und zu an Veranstaltungen teil (Auch hier habe ich keine Siegambitionen).

Im Grunde werden diese Räder doch in den Magazinen gepuscht, damit ein Verkaufsargument gefunden wird und Ottonormalbiker meint sein Fahrrad ist hoffnungslos überaltert. Das sichert Verkauszahlen und damit Hochglanzanzeigen.

Was sich am Ende durchsetzt lässt sich schwer sagen. Ich glaube uns bleiben die 26er aber noch ein paar Jahre erhalten. Vielleich haben einige Biker bald auch beide Größen im Fuhrpark. Das ein 26er agiler und spritziger im Handling ist, lässt sich ja auch nicht bestreiten.


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Oktober 2011)

zum thema optik: wir alle hier kommen aus der 26er generation und sind damit groß geworden. für uns müssen mtb´s (gefühlt) 26 zoll große räder haben. letztlich ist das nichts anderes als eine form der konditionierung, der wir unterlegen sind.

in 10 jahren, wenn junge biker nur noch 29er kennen, werden sie auf alten fotos mtb´s finden, die lächerlich kleine reifen haben...

anstatt das wir dinge für uns selber ausprobieren und uns ein eigenes urteil bilden, lassen sich viele irre machen und meinen, sie müssten umsteigen. 

ich fahre einen 17" rahmen - und bei dieser rahmengröße sehen 29" reifen einfach unfassbar schei§e aus. profis, die damit vllt. sekunden sparen können, werden diesen umstand in kauf nehmen (bspw. willow koerber) und das fahren, was ihnen der sponsor hinstellt.

ICH fahre aus spaß und mir ist die optik auch wichtig, daher werde ich kein 29er kaufen und fahren. wenn es irgendwann keine 26er mehr gibt (so wie es auch keine 8- oder bald 9-fach schaltung mehr geben wird), muss ich mir was überlegen. bis dahin sehe ich das alles sehr entspannt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre gerne mein 29er. Mit seinem 21"-Rahmen finde ich es auch, trotz eindeutiger Prägung durch die ganzen Jahre mit 26", recht gut proportioniert.

Aber:
1) Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Industrie 26" aussterben lassen wird, noch nicht einmal, dass in einigen Jahren 26" nur noch Kantenklatschern vorbehalten sein wird. Ich denke eigentlich nicht, dass es eine Verdrängung in die eine oder andere Richtung geben wird, sondern dass man künftig auch weiter beides kaufen kann.
2) Ich fände es zum Kotzen, wenn das doch passieren würde. Ich möchte nämlich weder auf die eine Radgröße noch auf die andere verzichten.



> ICH fahre aus spaß und mir ist die optik auch wichtig


Das kann ich voll unterstreichen. Wir müssen mit dem Kram kein Geld verdienen, sondern können uns erlauben, das zu fahren, was uns gefällt. Darum werden sich auch einige technisch eventuell wirklich gute, leichte Teile niemals bei mir im Fuhrpark finden.

9-fach Teile habe ich mir einige auf Lager gelegt, so dass ich noch ziemlich lange durchhalte, auch wenn nur noch 10-fach angeboten würde.
Hier ist das Aussterben meines Erachtens leider absehbar.

Aber mit Felgen- und Gabelhorten fange ich jetzt nicht auch noch an.


----------



## maxmistral (20. Oktober 2011)

Zunächst muss man sich mal fragen warum man bisher immer 26er gefahren ist, das lag daran dass ein paar Hippies um Gary Fisher und Charles Kelly alte Schwinn-Räder mit Ballonreifen in ihren Garagen hatten. Es hat also niemand ausprobiert was besser ist, diese Räder aus den 50er Jahren waren halt da und führten zum Standard.

Nach meiner Erfahrung bezogen auf Hardtails bringen 29er dann Vorteile wenn die Strecken ruppiger werdern, weil dann Rollen die Riesenreifen besser. Schwalbe spricht von 8% niedigeren Rollwiderstand. 

Auch bergab kann man schneller fahren als mit 26er Hardtails. Bei extem steilen Abfahren wo man mit einem 26er überschlagsgefülle bekommt, fühlt man sich mit einem 29er noch recht sicher.

Allerdings spürt man das Mehrgewicht, was bei ansonsten gleichem Aufbau bei rund 700gr liegt. Besonders die schwereren Laufräder führen zu einem trägeren Fahrverhalten, es geht ganz erhelblich an Spritzigkeit verloren. Schwalbe nennt so 18% höheren Kraftaufwand beim beschleunigen.

Enge winklige Trails fährt man mit einem 29er, wenn man langsam um die Ecke zirkeln muss auch nicht schlechter, manchmal sogar besser, weil der  Lenker nicht so überraschend wegknickt, oder man über einen Stein etc. noch besser rüberkommt. Wenn man schneller fährt (Trails-Surfing) braucht es wg. der höheren Zentrifugalkräfte schon mehr Lenkerkräfte, ist nicht unangenehm aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. Deshalb auch die meist breiteren Lenker.

Fazit: Auf leichten Strecken, wo man häufig beschleunigen muß, ist man mit einem 26er besser unterwegs. Auf etwas ruppigeren Strecken und Strecken wo gleichmässiger fahren kann ist das 29er die bessere Wahl. 

Und dann spielt natürlich auch noch die Körpergröße eine Rolle. Bei unter 172cm würde ich eher ein 26er nehmen, bei über 185cm würde ich eher zum 29er tendieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2011)

weil es auch hier gut passt:


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> um das ganze mal bissle zu entschaerfen:
> die physikalischen randbedingen sind doch immer noch gleich:
> berg hat x hoehenmeter. der fahrer wiegt y kg. daraus laesst sich eine arbeit berechnen. und am schnellsten oben ist der mit der hoechsten leistung bringt.
> und alles auf dem weg, das sind rein physikalisch eigentlich nur nuancen (ich gehe mal von halbwegs vergleichbar schweren raedern aus, was ja machbar ist).
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Da fällt mir ein: Warst Du zufällig letzten Samstag am Kandel unterwegs? Da kam ein grün-weißes Zaboo an uns vorbeigerollt.

Waren zu Fuß unterwegs, wußten gar nicht, daß ein Rennen stattfindet. (Und vor allem wußte ich nicht, daß die Gegend solch ein Singletrail-Mekka ist.)


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2011)

jep, das war ich


----------



## Deleted 153402 (20. Oktober 2011)

rboncube schrieb:


> Werde mir für die nächste Saison ein neues Hardtail zulegen. Das Black Sin von Radon in 26 Zoll soll´s werden.


 
Hallo,
das Radon Black Sin finde ich auch gut. Welche Ausstattung denn? Shimano-Mix oder Sram X9? Beide sind derzeit hammermäßig reduziert!
Aber das kann auch ein Indiz dafür sein, dass bald das 29er-Carbon nachgeschoben wird, das dann 2012 den Hauptumsatz im hochpreisigen Hardtail-Segment machen soll.

Ich vermute, dass langfristrig die hochwertigen Carbon-Hardtails überwiegend 29er sein werden, ganz so, wie sich's auf den CC-Pisten schon jetzt präsentiert. Bei den großen Versendern (Poison mal ausgenommen) wird 2012 erst so richtig auf den Carbon-29er-Trend gesetzt werden; Radon, Canyon, Rose und einige andere hatten da bislang nix. Meine Vermutung: Langfristig wird der 26er-Markt entweder aus Billigbikes oder Fullys gebildet, HT im Qualitätsbereich zu 70-80% 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jep, das war ich



Da siehste mal, wie der Bock auffällt.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (20. Oktober 2011)

rboncube schrieb:


> . Das ... in 26 Zoll soll´s werden.


 
Normal. Wer kauft sich schon ein 29er die sind ja hässlich wie Sau! 



rboncube schrieb:


> Wie ich zu der Annahme komme:
> 1. Im Weltcup und den großen Marathons werden von den Topfahrern immer mehr 29er eingesetzt.


 
Nö, im Gegenteil. Die werden höchstens mal gefahren, wenn der Sponsor darauf besteht.  Und es verdichten sich ja die Hinweise, dass ab nächstem Jahr die 29er von der UCI wieder verboten werden. 



rboncube schrieb:


> 4.In den USA und vielen Europäischen Ländern werden mehr 29er als 26er verkauft.


 
In Amerika, ja. Die lassen sich auch jeden ****** andrehen. Man muss sich dort nur mal die Autos ansehen. Je größer und schwerer die sind, desto geiler findens die Amis. Dicke Leute fahren nun mal gerne mit großen Kisten rum. 

In Europa hingegen, liegen die 29er wie alte verschimmelte Brötchen im Regal. Die Verkaufszahlen sind hier noch im einstelligen Prozentbereich. 



rboncube schrieb:


> Mich würde nun interessieren was eure Meinung ist und vor allem was ihr (also diejenigen die jedes Wochenende ihre Bikes über die Rennstrecken jagen) nächste Jahr für ein Bike fahren.


 
26er sind schneller. Leichter. Steifer. Und auf Trails flinker.  Das ist auch der Grund warum immer mehr 29er Fanboys ihre Möhren schon wieder auf eBay verramschen und sich wieder ein gutes 26er kaufen.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Oktober 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund warum immer mehr 29er Fanboys ihre Möhren schon wieder auf eBay verramschen und sich wieder ein gutes 26er kaufen.


 
und ich dachte die x tausend hochwertige 26er  bikes werden verkauft in der bucht um sich ein 29er zu leisten...

ich wurde schon vor 21 jahren von der masse ausgelacht als ich ne rockshox gabel an einem rennen fuhr- das setzt sich nie durch spotteten sie.... und heute???.....
egal ob 26 650 29 
ob ht oder fs

biken soll spass machen und jeder hat ja das recht seinen spass auszuwählen.....
so wird es in der zukunft auch sein


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (20. Oktober 2011)

ein 29er ist keine Neuheit sondern nur ein Trecking-Bike (gibts seit 30 Jahren) mit etwas breiteren Reifen. Da haste dir mal echt was andrehn lassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja... und der atomstrom ausstieg ist auch nur ein hype!
Akw's sind eigentlich wesentlich sicherer als jedes windrad. Und huebscher schon lange!

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## rboncube (20. Oktober 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Radon Black Sin finde ich auch gut. Welche Ausstattung denn? Shimano-Mix oder Sram X9? Beide sind derzeit hammermäßig reduziert!
> Aber das kann auch ein Indiz dafür sein, dass bald das 29er-Carbon nachgeschoben wird, das dann 2012 den Hauptumsatz im hochpreisigen Hardtail-Segment machen soll.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass langfristrig die hochwertigen Carbon-Hardtails überwiegend 29er sein werden, ganz so, wie sich's auf den CC-Pisten schon jetzt präsentiert. Bei den großen Versendern (Poison mal ausgenommen) wird 2012 erst so richtig auf den Carbon-29er-Trend gesetzt werden; Radon, Canyon, Rose und einige andere hatten da bislang nix. Meine Vermutung: Langfristig wird der 26er-Markt entweder aus Billigbikes oder Fullys gebildet, HT im Qualitätsbereich zu 70-80% 29er.



Holla die Waldfee, hier ist ja richtig was los So eine rege Diskussion hab ich mir vorgestellt.

@matsbiker: Hab für mich das Black Sin 8.0 mit Sram X9/SID in Rahmengröße 16 geholt. Mein Freund hat sich das 6.0 mit XT/SLX/Reba in 20 Zoll bestellt. Bikes sind heute angekommen. Ein Hammerteil für den Preis
Radon wird die Black Sin ab 2012 auch in 29zoll anbieten. Es ist aber nicht beabsichtigt keine 26er mehr zu liefern.
Denke das dem guten alten Hardtail schon mal ein rasches Aus prophezeit wurde, denoch werden immer noch mehr Hardtails als Fullys gekauft und auch auf den Rennen gefahren.
Die vielen verschiedenen Meinungen zeigen ja auch das, egal ob 26 oder 29, jede Bikegattung ihre berechtigung hat. Und so gravierend wirken sich die Eigenschaften der Bikes anscheinend auch wieder nicht auf z.B Rennergebnisse aus. Kommt immer noch auf den Power und das Können des Fahrers an. Und das ist auch gut so.
Werde jetzt nochmal das Scott Scale 29 ausgiebig testen und dann entscheiden ob ich das Black Sin behalte oder mir das Scale Pro 29 bestelle. Ist aber erst wieder ab März lieferbar.
gruß Rene´


----------



## Deleted 153402 (21. Oktober 2011)

> Holla die Waldfee, hier ist ja richtig was los So eine rege Diskussion hab ich mir vorgestellt.
> 
> @matsbiker: Hab für mich das Black Sin 8.0 mit Sram X9/SID in Rahmengröße 16 geholt. Mein Freund hat sich das 6.0 mit XT/SLX/Reba in 20 Zoll bestellt. Bikes sind heute angekommen. Ein Hammerteil für den Preis
> Radon wird die Black Sin ab 2012 auch in 29zoll anbieten. Es ist aber nicht beabsichtigt keine 26er mehr zu liefern.
> ...


 

Hallo René,

Glückwunsch zunm neuen Bike. Für 1600 Euronen ein toller Untersatz. Auch das 6.0 ist (bis auf die verschleißintensiven Kettenblätter) nicht wirklich schlecht, aber das 8.0 einfach sehr, sehr stimmig mit der SID-Gabel. Ich bin auch absoluter HT-Anhänger - bergauf und auf flacher, glatter Strecke kommt einfach kein Fully hinterher...

Im Übrigen: ENTWARNUNG!!!
Habe eben den 2012er Online-Katalog von Radon angesehen
http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_mtbs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222
und da gibt es im HT-Carbon-Sektor nach wie vor nur das 26er Black Sin. Ein Alu-29er ist neu, aber recht schwer. Ich weiß nicht, weshalb die Radon-Leute es nicht hinkriegen sollten, wie beim Poison Graphite ein top Carbon-29er HT aufzulegen.
So bald dürften 26er also auch im HT-Sektor also nicht zum alten Eisen, äh, Carbon gehören!
Gruß
Mats


----------



## Peter88 (21. Oktober 2011)

> Nö, im Gegenteil. Die werden höchstens mal gefahren, wenn der Sponsor darauf besteht.  Und es verdichten sich ja die Hinweise, dass ab nächstem Jahr die 29er von der UCI wieder verboten werden.


Die UCI mach was sie will wann sie will und entscheidet sich dann gleich noch einmal um wenn sie will

vorrausehen kann man da nicht viel


----------



## rboncube (21. Oktober 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Die UCI mach was sie will wann sie will und entscheidet sich dann gleich noch einmal um wenn sie will
> 
> vorrausehen kann man da nicht viel



Hab davon auch noch nichts gehört. Aber freuen würde es mich schon. Auf jeden Fall bei Rennen wäre es ok.  Im tourenbereich kann die UCI eh nichts verbieten.
Gruß René


----------



## Peter88 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja bin selber überzeugter 29er fahrer

trotzdem würde ich es gut finden wenn im rennen nur 26ger gefahren werden dürfen. Zeitgleich sollte auch ein (recht hohes 9 oder 10kg) minimal Gewicht  und ein max. federweg eingeführt werden.

Die rennen würden dadurch nicht unattraktiverer werden. jedoch würden grade wir ambitionierten Wochenendprofis eine Menge kohle Sparren
Aber wahrscheinlich richtet sich die UCI auch in Zukunft weniger nach den Interessen ihrer Mitglieder als nach den Interessen der Industrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Oktober 2011)

...oder wie wärs mit einer einzigen hersteller??
und  wir gehen noch weiter 1 radsatz für 1 weekend und keinen 2..... 
 .. ich habe heute morgen mit einem typen telefoniert der zu 20% bei der UCI angestellt ist... weil es mich wirklich intressierte ....die diskussion 26er und 29er an den internationalen rennen ist kein thema zurzeit
*sicher ist, das in london beides erlaubt sei.....*


----------



## Peter88 (21. Oktober 2011)

> ...oder wie wärs mit einer einzigen hersteller??



von mir aus... interessiert im rennen doch genauso wie eine farbliche abstimmung der komponeten.


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2011)

solange man noch mit mountainbikes an den start darf 

wenn man sich mal anschaut was die uci im dualslalom/4cross sport so bastelt und wie stark sie sich im strassenradsport einmischen kann man mit ziemlich grosser sicherheit sagen dass die sich überhauptnicht dafür interessieren was die industrie oder de rennfahrer wollen 

... 

vor denen ist man nie sicher

warum die weekendprofis nicht auch mit günstigerem/schwererem material starten können .... obwohl auf der strasse ists ja auch umgekehrt, da gibts gewichtslimit und andere beschränkungen und die weekendprofis fahren mitlerweile besseres material rum als die profis anwenden dürfen


----------



## Aalex (22. Oktober 2011)

> In Europa hingegen, liegen die 29er wie alte verschimmelte Brötchen im Regal. Die Verkaufszahlen sind hier noch im einstelligen Prozentbereich.



das ist einfach falsch


----------



## zuki (22. Oktober 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Nö, im Gegenteil. Die werden höchstens mal gefahren, wenn der Sponsor darauf besteht.  Und es verdichten sich ja die Hinweise, dass ab nächstem Jahr die 29er von der UCI wieder verboten werden.



Ich habe davon zwar noch nichts gehört. Ich würde das aber begrüßen. Man könnte ja für die 29er eine eigene Art "Trekkingbike-Serie" starten. Für mich sind 29er ein eigenständiger Radtyp und zwecks Vergleichbarkeit sollten dafür auch eine eigene Rennform entwickelt werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe davon zwar noch nichts gehört. Ich würde das aber begrüßen. Man könnte ja für die 29er eine eigene Art "Trekkingbike-Serie" starten. Für mich sind 29er ein eigenständiger Radtyp und zwecks Vergleichbarkeit sollten dafür auch eine eigene Rennform entwickelt werden.



Der Mensch, der hinter AtomkraftSuxs steckt, liegt sicher lachend am Boden, wenn er liest, wie viele Leute voll auf seine Nebelkerzen einsteigen.

Zum Thema "eigene Rennserie": Wieso? Wenn jemand Bock hat, mit technisch unterlegenem Material (und das sind 29er doch aus Sicht vieler Leute hier, oderrr?) starten, darf er das doch. Ich darf doch auch mit einem Singlespeeder oder mit Starrgabel, schmalen Slickreifen und Bärentatzenpedalen starten.


----------



## Peter88 (22. Oktober 2011)

genau 
vieleicht sollten wir 29er fahrer einfach still sein und unseren vorteil genießen


----------



## steffUK (22. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike gekauft und bin beim 26er geblieben. Ein Freund von mir der in Belgien eine Fahrradfabrik leitet (u.a. Generalimporteur fuer Scott, Argon, Crank Bros etc) meinte zum Thema 29er: " Alles nur ein Marketing Ding, da am 26er das meisste erfunden wurde..."
Gruss von der Insel
Steff


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

Heute in Bild:
Verschwörungstheorie in der Bikeindustrie aufgedeckt - ein Insider packt aus!

Aus internen Kreisen heißt es, dass man entgegen offiziellen Darstellungen beim 29er auch Reifendruck kontrollieren und selbst treten muss. Wir sagen: Skandal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (23. Oktober 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Bock hat, mit technisch unterlegenem Material (und das sind 29er doch aus Sicht vieler Leute hier, oderrr?) starten, darf er das doch. Ich darf doch auch mit einem Singlespeeder oder mit Starrgabel, schmalen Slickreifen und BÃ¤rentatzenpedalen starten.



Naja. Nicht ganz. Die Wettkampfordnung des BDR lautet:
4.2 Mountainbike-Ausstattung
(1) Ein Mountainbike unterliegt in seinen Spezifikationen den nachfolgend aufgefÃ¼hrten BeschrÃ¤nkungen:
â
*Der Laufraddurchmesser ist auf eine maximale GrÃ¶Ãe von 26 Zoll fÃ¼r Reifen und Felgen begrenzt* (Gestrichen HA 03/2010).
â
*Die Reifenbreite muss mindestens 1,5 Zoll betragen*. Die maximale Reifenbreite unterliegt keinen BeschrÃ¤nkungen.
â
Die Lenkerbreite darf in Cross Country Rennen maximal 65 cm betragen.
â
Das MTB muss mindestens je eine unabhÃ¤ngig voneinander zu betÃ¤tigende Vorder- und Hinterradbremse haben.
â
Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefÃ¤hrdenden Anbauten oder Komponenten haben (z. B. offene und ungeschÃ¼tzte Lenker- oder Vorbauenden).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

Und jetzt? 1,5" ist ja nicht gerade ein Breitreifen.

Wer hier zwecks besserer Vergleichbarkeit eine eigene Rennserie für 29er fordert, ist entweder äußerst fürsorglich gegenüber armen 29er-Fahrern, die mit unterlegenem Material starten oder setzt sich dem Verdacht aus, dass hier die Sorge regiert, die Dinger könnten vielleicht doch etwas taugen und einem ein paar Sekunden abnehmen. Also verbannen, damit man nicht auch eines kaufen muß, um mithalten zu können.

(**Wohlgemerkt: Ich behaupte nicht, dass 29er schneller SIND, das auszurechnen überlasse ich Mete und den anderen Naturwissenschaftlern. Meines Erachtens spielen da zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle, um das definitiv klären zu können, und am Ende macht immer noch der Fahrer bei weitem das meiste aus. Aber wer eine Verbannung fordert, muß ja einen Grund dafür haben. Und nur die scheußliche Optik kann es ja wohl nicht sein - sonst könnte man auch ein Ergon- bzw. Leftyverbot fordern.**)


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2011)

lefty verbot? sag mal gehts noch? muss ich bei dir mal vorbei kommen!?!?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

Können gerne mal zusammen eine Runde fahren. 

Hätte ich das scheußlich in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen, um deutlich zu machen, dass dieser Punkt reine Geschmackssache ist?
Dass es Quatsch ist, alles verbieten zu lassen, was einem selbst gerade nicht gefällt...
Lefty finde ich ein sehr gutes Beispiel, weil sie genauso polarisiert wie große Laufräder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2011)

ne kam schon an  keine sorge


----------



## rboncube (23. Oktober 2011)

Auweh, 29er und Lefty. Absoluter Supergau. Sperrt ihn auf Lebenszeit! .............

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (24. Oktober 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> (**Wohlgemerkt: Ich behaupte nicht, dass 29er schneller SIND, das auszurechnen überlasse ich Mete und den anderen Naturwissenschaftlern. Meines Erachtens spielen da zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle, um das definitiv klären zu können, und am Ende macht immer noch der Fahrer bei weitem das meiste aus. Aber wer eine Verbannung fordert, muß ja einen Grund dafür haben. Und nur die scheußliche Optik kann es ja wohl nicht sein - sonst könnte man auch ein Ergon- bzw. Leftyverbot fordern.**)



Bei aller Freude an der Polemik und Überzeichnungen um den eigenen Standpunkt darzustellen. Es geht mir nicht um schnellere oder langsamere Bikes. Letztlich dürften die Vorteile je nach Streckenverlauf immer für den einen oder anderen Biketyp sprechen: Es sind völlig Wertneutral ausgedrückt zwei völlig unterschiedliche Radtypen. Wenn ich die Unterscheidung nicht an dem Radumfang aumache, woran dann? An der Sattelfarbe?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Radtypen sehe ich gerade nicht so.
Ein 15cm-Federwegsfully und ein Starrbike unterscheiden sich viel mehr als zwei CC-Räder mit unterschiedlichen Radgrößen. Trotzdem dürfte ich mit beiden starten, wenn nicht der Lenker zu breit ist.

Aber gut, nehmen wir mal an, es wären zwei unterschiedliche Radtypen:

Was stört Dich dann daran, daß jemand mit einem unterschiedlichen Radtyp am selben Rennen teilnimmt wie Du mit Deinem 26"-Rad? Und zwar so sehr, dass er verbannt werden muss.

Ok, soviel von meiner Seite als Denkanstoß. Macht daraus, was Ihr wollt.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (24. Oktober 2011)

> Es sind völlig Wertneutral ausgedrückt zwei völlig unterschiedliche Radtypen.


 
Eine spannende Diskussion hier.
Ich halte wenig von Überregulierungen und finde es ausdrücklich gut, dass die UCI derzeit 26er, 29er, Hardtails und Fullies, Zwei- und Dreifachkurbler, Lenkerhörnchen oder auch nicht (die Liste ließe sich fortsetzen) zulässt. Jede(r) muss wissen, womit sie/er glücklich bzw. erfolgreich wird.

Im Übrigen habe ich heute auf cyclingnews einen interessanten Bericht über Georgia Gould's Rad gelesen, die beim Orbea 26er bleibt und mal eben zu den Top Ten bei den Elite Damen gehört. Wen's interessiert:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-georgia-goulds-orbea-alma


----------



## zuki (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Argumentation von Euch beiden bezüglich der Fully Bikes kann ich mich wiederum anschließen. Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder.

Ich habe mir darüber noch nie Gedanken gemacht, rein vom Reglement her kann man also auch mit dem Rennrad an einem CC Rennen teilnehmen. So man denn damit ins Ziel kommt?


----------



## mete (24. Oktober 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> ...rein vom Reglement her  kann man also auch mit dem Rennrad an einem CC Rennen teilnehmen. So man  denn damit ins Ziel kommt?



Nein, Mindestreifenbreite 1,5".


----------



## zuki (24. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Nein, Mindestreifenbreite 1,5".



Ja, in der Tat habe ich meinen eigenen Beitrag gestern gelesen. Es ist von mir aus also ein Rennrad mit breiter Felge gemeint.


----------



## mete (24. Oktober 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja, in der Tat habe ich meinen eigenen Beitrag gestern gelesen. Es ist von mir aus also ein Rennrad mit breiter Felge gemeint.



Sowas gibt es aber fast nicht, selbst die meisten Cyclocrossrahmen fassen nicht mehr als 35mm breite Reifen (und haben dann noch genügend Freiheit nach links und rechts). 1,5" sind aber über 38mm. Also faktisch müsste man dann fast einen 42mm Reifen montieren. In ein Rennrad bekommt man heutzutage kaum einen 28mm Reifen rein, mit Pech passen nicht einmal mehr 25mm.


----------



## Stahlwade (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann zur Diskusion folgendes sagen. Ich habe ein 26 und ein 29er Flash.
Egal wieviel ich grübel und mir vor einem Wettkampf gedanken darüber mache, ob es jetzt ein schwieriger, schneller Kurs oder oder oder ist, weiß ich bis kurz vorher nie, welches Bike ich nehmen soll. Damit will ich sagen, dass sowohl das 26er las auch das 29er Hammer fährt. Ich bin z.B. dieses Jahr das CC Rennen in Bad salzdettfuhrt nur mit dem 29er gefahren, weil mein 26er defekt war. Nach dem Rennen konnte ich nicht erkennen, dass ich einen Nachteil hatte. Umgekehrt hätte ich mich wieder gefragt, ob ich mit dem 29er schneller gewesen wäre, wenn ich wie geplant auf dem 26er gesessen hätte. MAn kann sich also verrückt machen und sich den ganzen Tag mit dem scheiß beschäftigen.


----------



## zuki (25. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es aber fast nicht, selbst die meisten Cyclocrossrahmen fassen nicht mehr als 35mm breite Reifen (und haben dann noch genügend Freiheit nach links und rechts). 1,5" sind aber über 38mm. Also faktisch müsste man dann fast einen 42mm Reifen montieren. In ein Rennrad bekommt man heutzutage kaum einen 28mm Reifen rein, mit Pech passen nicht einmal mehr 25mm.


 

Ich hatte auch gleich mal gegoogelt. Hatte auch keine geeigneten Komponenten gefunden. 

@Stahlwade: So wird es sein. Wahrscheinlich sind die Unterschiede marginal.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Oktober 2011)

in cyclocross-rennen sind seit letztem jahr nur noch maximal 33mm reifen erlaubt, früher warens 35mm. 38-45mm gibts eventuell desshalb fast keine reifen ausser alltags-commuter-trekking-zeux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

